# Founder Edition Leaks bestaetigt. So sieht die neue NVIDIA RTX 3090 Grafikkarte aus,



## ZeXes (22. August 2020)

Leak: Neue Fotos zeigen die gigantische Nvidia GeForce RTX 3090 Founders Edition - Notebookcheck.com News

Die Renderbilder haben sich anscheinend bestätigt. Die Graka wird RIESIG. Hoffentlich gibts da keine Probleme mit dem PC Gehäusen.

Meinungen dazu?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (22. August 2020)

Naja riesig, die alte FE war ja auch schon deutlich kompakter als die Top-Kühler der div. Partner.
Sieht nicht größer aus als eine Gaming X, Super Jetstream, etc..

Wenns nach mir geht können die auch 5 Slots belegen, hauptsache leise und kühl.


----------



## Chinaquads (22. August 2020)

Scheinbar hat Nvidia das selbe Problem den 8nm (?) Chip gut zu kühlen. Bei der TDP grauselts mir, mich interessiert Leistung pro Takt. Imo sieht es nämlich so aus, als würde Nvidia einfach die TDP erhöhen, um mehr Leistung zu generieren.


----------



## Dragon AMD (22. August 2020)

Wie gut verstaubt der Kühler und wie gut lässt der sich dann reinigen.

Naja gut das ich keine neue Grafikkarte brauche.

Kann in ruhe diese Generation der Grafikkarten vorbei ziehen lassen.

Ich brauche kein 4k mit hohen Einstellungen und Raytracing brauche ich auch nicht.

Da könnte Big Navi interessanter werden.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NatokWa (22. August 2020)

Ich finde an den Bildern besonders auffällig das je ein Lüfter auf BEIDEN Seiten des PCB sitzt, also auch einer auf der Rückseite. Das wird interessant wie da dann WaKü-Blöcke am ende aussehen ......


----------



## RtZk (22. August 2020)

Da bin ich wirklich mal auf die Temps gespannt. Sieht auf jeden Fall mal interessant aus.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (22. August 2020)

Die normale Founders Edition 2080 haben,wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre 85mm Lüfterdurchmesser.
Der neue auf dem Bild,muß ja mindestens 100mm Durchmesser haben,wenn man das grob einschätzen tut.
Und wenn man sich die Slotblende genau anschaut,dann ist das eine 3 Slot Blende.Also alles andere als klein .
Da bin ich mal gespannt wie die Costum-Kühler ausschauen werden,bei dem Kühler Desin?
Jetzt ist noch die frage wie Schwer ist das ding?Ob es eine GPU stütze benötigen wird?


----------



## tdi-fan (22. August 2020)

Ist euch aufgefallen, dass die Spaltmaße nicht passen? Nicht, dass das irgendein Privater mit dem 3D-Drucker erstellt hat.

Bis das endgültige Produkt nicht  offiziell vorgestellt wurde, glaub ich gar nix.


----------



## Verminaard (22. August 2020)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ich finde an den Bildern besonders auffällig das je ein Lüfter auf BEIDEN Seiten des PCB sitzt, also auch einer auf der Rückseite. Das wird interessant wie da dann WaKü-Blöcke am ende aussehen ......



2 Blöcke, doppelt so teuer, 250€ - 300€ fuer einen Komplettblock.
Aufpreis bei den fertigen Karten wie die EVGA Hydrocopper wahrscheinlich noch mehr.



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ob es eine GPU stütze benötigen wird?


Vielleicht wissen die Gehauesehersteller schon seit einiger Zeit wo die Reise hingeht und konzipieren immer mehr stehende GPU Einbaumoeglichkeiten.
Bei den Silverstones mit dem gedrehten Mainboard gibt es auch keine Probleme mit dem Gewicht, aber mit der Kuehlung. Da funktioniert nicht jeder Luftkuehler gut.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. August 2020)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ich finde an den Bildern besonders auffällig das je ein Lüfter auf BEIDEN Seiten des PCB sitzt, also auch einer auf der Rückseite. Das wird interessant wie da dann WaKü-Blöcke am ende aussehen ......



So wie ich das bisher alles verstehe und deute: Das PCB ist viel kürzer als die komplette Karte, der "rückseitige Lüfter" pustet/saugt nur an die/der Kühlkonstruktion, die über das PCB hinaus geht. Sprich ein WaKü Block dürfte sogar recht simpel gehalten sein und halt nur das PCB bedecken. So wie bei manchen GTX 970 Modellen zB damals, da war die Karte auch künstlich verlängert, damit man mehr Kühloberfläche bzw Platz für den Lüfter hatte.

So in etwa stell ich mir das auch vor: https://i.redd.it/jhawrkr3k6451.jpg


----------



## Dragon AMD (22. August 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ist euch aufgefallen, dass die Spaltmaße nicht passen? Nicht, dass das irgendein Privater mit dem 3D-Drucker erstellt hat.
> 
> Bis das endgültige Produkt nicht  offiziell vorgestellt wurde, glaub ich gar nix.


Dann schau mal auf Igor's YouTube Kanal.

Die Founders Edition ist save.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeretxxo (22. August 2020)

Das sieht eher aus wie Fakes ausm 3D Drucker und da wos nicht passt etwas mit Fotoshop Kaschiert, ich seh da keine Leaks bestätigt.

Schaut doch mal die Karten richtig an, da sieht man doch direkt einige dinge die irgendwie nicht so recht passen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Wie soll die Slotblende verschraubt werden, wenn der Überhang des PCIe Slots so weit hervorsteht?
Die Nasen der Slotblende sind augenscheinlich viel zu kurz.

2. Was ist das für eine merkwürdige Ecke, der Übergang zwischen Kühlershroud und Slotblende?
Die sieht aus als wäre sie mit Fotoshop eingefügt worden, viel zu sauber als das das echtes Material wäre.


3. Was ist mit dem Lüfter passiert?
Meint einer wirklich hier, ein Kühler dem nachgesagt wird 155$ in der Herstellung zu kosten, sieht so aus, selbst wenn das ein Prototypensample sein sollte, was auch nochmal erheblich teurer sein dürfte als die Serienprodukte und den Chiphersteller von dem Produkt überzeugen soll? Ich glaube nicht.



Und ich seh noch mehr Ingereimtheiten, auf beiden Bildern, aber das sind die offensichtlichsten.


Also wenn, dann ist das maximal ein sehr früher Prototyp vom grunlegenden Design.



Edit:


Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Dann schau mal auf Igor's YouTube Kanal.
> 
> Die Founders Edition ist save.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Von was redest du? Igor sagt selbst, das selbst die Boardpartner noch nicht die Referenzplatine gesehen haben, also wie kommst du darauf?
Das es in die Richtung geht ist klar, aufgrund des kolportierten Designs, aber das dass hier präsentierte Bild wirklich ein echter Kühler bzw. Karte ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln, selbst wenn das Design so aussehen sollte.

Gib mal einen Link, wo Igor sagt das die Founders Edition schon Final gesichtet wurde.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. August 2020)

Der Lüfter ist einzig Pfusch. Die Rotorblätter ergeben keinen Sinn.
Oben rechts ist nur ein Strich und unten sind es mords Schaufeln.
Zum anderen, wo blasen die Lüfter drauf? Auf eine Blechplatte?
Da sind keine Kühlrippen zu sehen. 
Beim 1. Bild (Vorderseite) sieht man wenigstens die Kühlrippen.
Die Steckleiste von vorn hat ne realistische Farbe, auf der Rückseite Photoshop.
Wenn dann noch mal vergleicht ... Abstand Slotblende zum Beginn der Steckleiste unterschiedlich.
Da brauchen wir dann ein neues Mainbord.

Schöner Fake.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AjRog2bc3Bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuhprah (22. August 2020)

Wer so viel Kohle für ne Graphikkarte ausgibt, der wird sich ja wohl noch ein neues Case leisten können... Wirtschaftlich gesehen is man bei der GPU ja schon vom gesunden Menschenverstand verlassen. Kommt da auch nimmer drauf an.


----------



## HisN (22. August 2020)

von mir aus kann die Karte ja lang sein, bekomme ich unter. Bei mir ist da kein Käfig oder sonstwas.
Aber Tripple-Slot geht gar nicht. Verliere ich einen weiteren der sowieso schon spärlich gesähten PCIe-Slots auf meinem Board.
Da hab ich ein System das 80 PCIe-Lanes bereitstellt und nur noch lächerliche 2 PCIe-Slots übrig? No Way.
Stört eventuell die User nicht, die sowieso nur eine Graka gesteckt haben (ups ... vertikal wirds mit drei Slots bestimmt auch kuschelig^^), aber mich macht sowas nicht glücklich.

Muss ich wohl auf Dual-Slot-Designs warten, oder auf 3rd-Party-Blenden falls auf der 3. Blende keine Anschlüsse sind.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragon AMD (22. August 2020)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Das sieht eher aus wie Fakes ausm 3D Drucker und da wos nicht passt etwas mit Fotoshop Kaschiert, ich seh da keine Leaks bestätigt.
> 
> Schaut doch mal die Karten richtig an, da sieht man doch direkt einige dinge die irgendwie nicht so recht passen.
> 
> ...


Die Boardpartner so wie Asus usw haben die Platine nicht gesehen.

Die Founders Edition ist save. Der Kühler kostet 155€ das weiß Igor also save.

Was Asus und Co dann bauen mit leichtem Oc sieht dann anders aus. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tdi-fan (22. August 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Die Founders Edition ist save. Der Kühler kostet 155€ das weiß Igor also save.
> 
> Was Asus und Co dann bauen mit leichtem Oc sieht dann anders aus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



155€ für einen Kühler.  Verkaufen die wohl für den Preis, und Produktionskosten sind dann 2,50€. Wird immer Bekloppter


----------



## big-maec (23. August 2020)

Zum vergleich mal das geleakte Bild: rtx 3080&#30340;&#25955;&#28909;&#22120;&#36896;&#22411;&#65311; - &#30005;&#33041;&#35752;&#35770; -  Chiphell - &#20998;&#20139;&#19982;&#20132;&#27969;&#29992;&#25143;&#20307;&#39564;

und ein Entwurf: RTX 3080 leak cooling interpretation : nvidia


----------



## pseudonymx (23. August 2020)

Zu genau den Bildern gabs schon nen Artikel und einen dazugehörigen Thread


----------



## blautemple (28. August 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> von mir aus kann die Karte ja lang sein, bekomme ich unter. Bei mir ist da kein Käfig oder sonstwas.
> Aber Tripple-Slot geht gar nicht. Verliere ich einen weiteren der sowieso schon spärlich gesähten PCIe-Slots auf meinem Board.
> Da hab ich ein System das 80 PCIe-Lanes bereitstellt und nur noch lächerliche 2 PCIe-Slots übrig? No Way.
> Stört eventuell die User nicht, die sowieso nur eine Graka gesteckt haben (ups ... vertikal wirds mit drei Slots bestimmt auch kuschelig^^), aber mich macht sowas nicht glücklich.
> ...



Die Spaghetti killen mich jedes Mal 

Nicht böse sein, es kommt ja auf die inneren Werte an ^^


----------



## ntropy83 (3. September 2020)

BFGPU indeed.

Ich hätte eher erwartet dass mit DLSS und netGPU die Grafikkarten kleiner werden.


----------

